# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  tabs for my favorite things

## jsellers

I'm am looking for the mandolin tabs for my favorite things someone please help.

----------


## Ky Slim

Is there a version that you have heard of a mando player playing this or are you just looking to learn it?  ... Is it a Sound of Music or a John Coltrane style that you are after?

----------


## jsellers

At this point I would take either

----------


## JEStanek

It's in a Hal Leonard book of Christmas tunes
http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Favo.../dp/1423413997

Jamie

----------


## sunburst

If I'm going to pass 12000 posts I might as well make it a good one...
Some of us remember when we pulled one of these _tabs_ to enjoy one of _our favorite things_.

----------

Dale Ludewig, 

JEStanek, 

Jim Garber, 

Mark Wilson

----------


## jsellers

> If I'm going to pass 12000 posts I might as well make it a good one...
> Some of us remember when we pulled one of these _tabs_ to enjoy one of _our favorite things_.


Loved this reply pick with some guys who have stringers of those pull tabs and some great stories to go with them.

----------


## jaycat

I tabbed this out by hand at one point. I'll try to 1. locate it, 2. scan it, and 3. post it.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## jsellers

> I tabbed this out by hand at one point. I'll try to 1. locate it, 2. scan it, and 3. post it.


I would greatly appreciate it.thanks

----------


## jaycat

I located it. I'll scan and post tomorrow. 

Pretty messy handwriting but you should be able to decipher. You might be surprised at how simple the tune is.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## jsellers

> I located it. I'll scan and post tomorrow. 
> 
> Pretty messy handwriting but you should be able to decipher. You might be surprised at how simple the tune is.


Many thanks look forward to getting it.

----------


## jaycat

Here you go. Sorry for the sloppiness. Key of F. All corrections welcome.

----------


## AlanN

Hey thanks! A quick glance at it shows no corrections or apologies needed. I love tabs like this, reminds me of Joe Carr's from his solos on Slim Richey's Jazzgrass. Just the right amount of down-home flop and glop!

Now, if the OP wants the meanderings that JR did on Tony Rice Backwaters, that's anudder ting...

----------


## lenf12

I'm not much of a tab guy but here's a nice version in standard notation that one of the tab gurus could probably tab out for you. I think it's from the Django Fakebook. Good one sunburst. I just had number 63 on Wed. so I'm old enough to fit your description,"Some of us remember when we pulled one of these tabs to enjoy one of our favorite things."  :Laughing: 





Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## jsellers

> Here you go. Sorry for the sloppiness. Key of F. All corrections welcome.


Jaycat thanks for that ,can you email it to me at gcfmo3@gmail.com.

----------


## jaycat

> Jaycat thanks for that ,can you email it to me at gcfmo3@gmail.com.


Done. Enjoy!

----------

